# The new Seiko Military SRPG 2021



## maxspurs (Nov 25, 2011)

SRPG27
SRPG29
SRPG31
SRPG33
SRPG35
SRPG37
SRPG39
SRPG41
SRPG42


----------



## Jboston (Nov 10, 2014)

I’m interested in these as well. Yonsson posted some great live shots of the green and gray versions on his Instagram. Maybe we can convince him to post some more here 😉.


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

Looking forward to this line as well.

This one caught my eye.

I hope it's a brushed case and not that satin finish.

SBSA115 / SRPG31K1


----------



## maxspurs (Nov 25, 2011)

more pics..


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

Lume

Are the numbers lumed ?


----------



## nanook12 (Nov 6, 2020)

These look great. I like the 3:00 crown better than the 4:00.

This looks like a perfect successor to the SNKs and SNZGs. I hope it’s not too big though like the snzgs.

Any word on when they’ll be available?


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

Rubicon watches in the UK have them right now


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

nanook12 said:


> These look great. I like the 3:00 crown better than the 4:00.
> 
> This looks like a perfect successor to the SNKs and SNZGs. I hope it's not too big though like the snzgs.
> 
> Any word on when they'll be available?


Yeah. I hope they're not too big either. L2L at 48mm already seems a little long. 

Let's see. These do look like great field watches.


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)

Could be a nice gift for my nephew.


----------



## HowardRoark (Jan 9, 2020)

They are now up on Seiko's website. Wondering if anyone know when these are going to be released?

SRPG35

SRPG27

SRPG29

SRPG33

SRPG37


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

Looks interesting. Looking at some other pics on Ebay, it doesn't look like the numerals are lumed; just the outer markers. Not sure I like the case at 39x13x48mm. Seems a tad thick and long.


----------



## HowardRoark (Jan 9, 2020)

Looks like you can get the Japanese versions (SBSAxxx) now from some of the Japan online dealers. I think I'll wait until these are available over here in the USA, which according to some sources I've found should be this month. Got my eyes on a SRPG35 to replace my Hamilton Khaki Field. I've yet to find anywhere that lists the lug width, hoping it's 20mm though.


----------



## 2kia (Jun 8, 2021)

Hi guys,

Registered just to share these live photos from a local seller based in malaysia

I've seen most of the models in shop weeks ago, guess they're selling here 1st as they're probably cased here in Malaysia










This seller's photos have pretty accurate representation of the real-life lighting & shadow that I noticed in shop

all of the models look great when facing u straight as the dials/colours all look uniform but at certain angles, i think the colours of markers etc all deviate a bit too much for my liking, if it makes any sense to u, except for this model below

I do regret not checking if this particular model has lume on all the arabic numbers!










here are the links to a total of 9 different variants:









New Seiko 5 Sports SRPG35K1


RM850 | New 1 year international warranty Retail Price Rm1135 Specifications Movement Caliber Number 4R36 Movement Type Automatic with manual winding Duration Approx. 41 hours Exterior Case Material Stainless steel Crystal Curved Hardlex LumiBrite Lumibrite on hands and indexes Band...




www.carousell.com.my













New Seiko 5 Sports SRPG31K1


RM850 | New 1 year international warranty Retail Price Rm1135 Specifications Movement Caliber Number 4R36 Movement Type Automatic with manual winding Duration Approx. 41 hours Exterior Case Material Stainless steel Crystal Curved Hardlex LumiBrite Lumibrite on hands and indexes Band...




www.carousell.com.my













Seiko 5 Sports SRPG33K1


RM850 | New 1 year international warranty Retail Price Rm1135 Specifications Movement Caliber Number 4R36 Movement Type Automatic with manual winding Duration Approx. 41 hours Exterior Case Material Stainless steel Crystal Curved Hardlex LumiBrite Lumibrite on hands and indexes Band...




www.carousell.com.my













New Seiko 5 Sports SRPG37K1


RM850 | New 1 year international warranty Retail Price Rm1135 Specifications Movement Caliber Number 4R36 Movement Type Automatic with manual winding Duration Approx. 41 hours Exterior Case Material Stainless steel Crystal Curved Hardlex LumiBrite Lumibrite on hands and indexes Band...




www.carousell.com.my













New Seiko 5 Sports SRPG27K1


RM850 | New 1 year international warranty Retail Price :Rm 1135 Specifications Movement Caliber Number 4R36 Movement Type Automatic with manual winding Duration Approx. 41 hours Exterior Case Material Stainless steel Crystal Curved Hardlex LumiBrite Lumibrite on hands and indexes Clasp...




www.carousell.com.my













New Seiko 5 Sports SRPG29K1


RM850 | New 1 year international warranty Retail Price Rm1135 Specifications Movement Caliber Number 4R36 Movement Type Automatic with manual winding Duration Approx. 41 hours Exterior Case Material Stainless steel Crystal Curved Hardlex LumiBrite Lumibrite on hands and indexes Clasp...




www.carousell.com.my













New Seiko 5 Sports SRPG39K1


RM850 | New 1 year international warranty Retail Price Rm 1135 SPECIFICATIONS Movement Caliber Number 4R36 Movement Type Automatic with manual winding Duration Approx. 41 hours Exterior Case Material Stainless steel Crystal Curved Hardlex LumiBrite Lumibrite on hands and indexes Band...




www.carousell.com.my













New Seiko 5 Sports SRPG41K1


RM970 | New Seiko 5 Sports #SRPG41K1 Retail price :RM 1290 +60166801568 joe Specifications Movement Caliber Number 4R36 Movement Type Automatic with manual winding Duration Approx. 41 hours Exterior Case Material Stainless steel (hard coating) Crystal Curved Hardlex LumiBrite Lumibrite...




www.carousell.com.my













New Seiko 5 Sports Boutique Exclusive SRPG42K1


RM1,000 | New Seiko 5 Sport #SRPG42K1 Retail Price :Rm 1290 +60166801568 Specifications Movement Caliber Number 4R36 Movement Type Automatic with manual winding Duration Approx. 41 hours Exterior Case Material Stainless steel Crystal Curved Hardlex LumiBrite Lumibrite on hands and indexes...




www.carousell.com.my


----------



## HowardRoark (Jan 9, 2020)

2kia said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Registered just to share these live photos from a local seller based in malaysia
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. That green certainly looks way different in your pic than the one on Seiko's website.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nanook12 (Nov 6, 2020)

<45mm l2l and <11mm thick and I’d buy one


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

The models on a strap are satin finished, while the ones on bracelet are brushed? Is that right?


----------



## ronster68 (May 26, 2021)

Disappointed there is no depth to the dial like the SNZG15.


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

Do the 27K1 and 37K1 have the same dial colors?

Seiko stock pics are really confusing.


----------



## maxspurs (Nov 25, 2011)

A worthy Hamilton Khaki alternative


----------



## maxspurs (Nov 25, 2011)

steinercat said:


> Do the 27K1 and 37K1 have the same dial colors?
> 
> Seiko stock pics are really confusing.


same dial color but satin finish case for 37k1


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

maxspurs said:


> A worthy Hamilton Khaki alternative


I think that's the nicest dial, just wish it was on a brushed case.


----------



## Bradley_RTR (Apr 25, 2021)

If they gave the SNK a facelift like these, but also included a sapphire crystal... wowza....


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Tried 2 of them on. They are a big step up from the older versions and on another level now. The dial, numerals, hands and text on the dial all look high quality. I had planned to get a Hamilton Khaki Mechanical white dial for my 40th birthday but I don't like the fake aged lume on the Hamilton so had a look at these. I don't know if it's supposed to be aged lume on the Seiko below I tried with the sand coloured strap but it looks very nicely done, more natural than the Hamilton.
Added an extra pic of an Alpinist I tried for reference. My wrist size is a flatish 7ish inches.


----------



## nanook12 (Nov 6, 2020)

It has drilled lugs, nice


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Awesome. Got the check them out when they’re available.

Wonder if it is possible (worthy) to customize it with a sapphire crystal.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

I took the strap off to look at the back and for what it's worth the caseback also seems nicely finished around the perimeter of the display crystal. The 4R movement looking as clean an ever.

If anyone needs help in getting one I'll be in the area of that shop on Friday. They are £240 in that shop but I can haggle and the shop has a "we price match" sign in the window. I've seen some other verisons on UK websites for £216.


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm starting to come around to liking this watch. I generally like Hamiltons, but this dial layout is cleaner than the 4 Khaki Field watches I've tried.


----------



## Kutusov (Nov 11, 2010)

I like the 35... but as usual there's a couple of things I don't like. Sounds like a thick watch and the dial is a bit too busy, with all those big logos and day date window. If it was up to me it would have been wind up only, making it a lot thinner  No one is going to hire me any time soon for the watch industry


----------



## ExplorerKid (Dec 14, 2009)

I've had mine for a day now, love it. The dial is a nice flat black, and the numerals stand off it just enough. This is the 27 model on a bracelet, but I put it on a nato to do field work.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

If the aftermarket can make some SNK800 series style hands to swap onto this. I’d consider it. I just can’t get on board with those standard ones.


----------



## ExplorerKid (Dec 14, 2009)

RynoRex82 said:


> If the aftermarket can make some SNK800 series style hands to swap onto this. I'd consider it. I just can't get on board with those standard ones.


I'll bet there are already some for the 4Rxx movements that would work, seems like there are unlimited options out there now.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

cirian75 said:


> Lume
> 
> Are the numbers lumed ?


Unfortunately, no.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah, I know it'a a racing strap, but I think it works in a strange way.










Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


----------



## nanook12 (Nov 6, 2020)

This is a great replacement for the snzg. I feel like there probably won’t be a new snk but that would be cool. These are still just a little big for me. But the snzg was 41-42 and the snk 37 so I think they kinda split it close to the middle at 40 for this new watch which takes the place of both? That’s my guess anyway. Glad there are still SNKs available though. That is really the perfect watch for me. 

I might buy one of these if I see a good deal on one


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

is the 31 a bluish-green?


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


----------



## ExplorerKid (Dec 14, 2009)

And... I can't leave well enough alone, bought a second color, the 41 model, as I really like the dial. 
In person it can go from the brownish hues on the product images, to a subdued grey like the case color.
I switched it to the F71 strap from lots of years ago, as it just looked good to me.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

ExplorerKid said:


> And... I can't leave well enough alone, bought a second color, the 41 model, as I really like the dial.
> In person it can go from the brownish hues on the product images, to a subdued grey like the case color.
> I switched it to the F71 strap from lots of years ago, as it just looked good to me.


I was really, really close to getting this one, but went with the 35. Looking forward to seeing more pics of yours; looks great!!

Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


----------



## ExplorerKid (Dec 14, 2009)

Bloom said:


> I was really, really close to getting this one, but went with the 35. Looking forward to seeing more pics of yours; looks great!!
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


That's funny, because I had a hard time deciding on the colors I have and the color 35 you have, I like the sand color with the blasted case. I also like that strap you put on it.


----------



## Eisenhorn76 (Jun 17, 2018)

Put this on a dark gray and khaki-edged nato. You can't see it in the photograph but the dark gray of the dial matches the gray of the strap quite closely.

I tried this on a lot of different natos I've got but I like this one best with the SPRG27.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

ExplorerKid said:


> That's funny, because I had a hard time deciding on the colors I have and the color 35 you have, I like the sand color with the blasted case. I also like that strap you put on it.


Thanks so much!! I realize this type of strap isn't your usual field watch strap, but it matched so well that I decided to give it a go. Haven't changed it out since!!

Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


----------



## old45 (Jan 21, 2017)

A bit surprised to see these are 13.2mm thick, was hoping for something more like 11, etc. Was going to replace my SNZG with this but might leave it for now...


----------



## HowardRoark (Jan 9, 2020)

old45 said:


> A bit surprised to see these are 13.2mm thick, was hoping for something more like 11, etc.


It's the see-through case back. If they went with a solid case back, which I would have preferred, they would have been around 11mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Would have jumped at one if it were 38mm x 46mm x 11mm. Or less, in any dimension. As it is? Pass. Got a Vaer A12 instead.


----------



## natrmrz (Jan 28, 2017)

Loving my SRPG37. The applied numerals, indices, and seiko branding give it a dimensionality that makes it seem higher quality than the price tag would indicate. Also, I think it wears smaller than its advertised dimensions with the shape of the lugs and domed crystal on the dial and see through case back. Without the crystals the watch thickness measures more around 11.4mm

Having said that, definitely would like to mod/swap out the domed crystal for a flat and have a solid caseback when/if those options exist!


















If anyone asks, my wrist size is 7.25 inches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBSA117/SRPG35


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

gshock626 said:


> SBSA117/SRPG35


Nice! This is my favorite dial. The satin finish is growing on me also.

What are your general impressions of the watch?

I have some reservations of longer L2L, and case size, but I really like this type of watch.

What's your wrist size?

Thanks!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

steinercat said:


> Nice! This is my favorite dial. The satin finish is growing on me also.
> 
> What are your general impressions of the watch?
> 
> ...


Thanks! I've got a 7" wrist.

It wears bigger than the bezel-less SRPE Seiko 5s due to the longer L2L, but sits/fits well on my wrist. I think if it was any longer it would be too big for my liking. I like the slightly curved hardlex crystal and appreciate the drilled lugs, as well as the black day/date wheels. I think 2 of the models have white day/date wheels. I don't really have any complaints. Sure it could be a bit thinner, but it's not out of proportion or top heavy by any means. I'd definitely recommend it


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Having a hard time taking this one off. Enjoying it much more than I thought I would


----------



## ExplorerKid (Dec 14, 2009)

gshock626 said:


> Having a hard time taking this one off. Enjoying it much more than I thought I would


Agreed. This wears so well, and is just about the perfect daily watch for me. I like that two of you have the racing inspired straps on it, they look good.


----------



## smokyrich (Oct 19, 2020)

gshock626 said:


> SBSA117/SRPG35


Looks cool. Nice pics.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

smokyrich said:


> Looks cool. Nice pics.


Thanks! Appreciate it!


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

Anyone with a 6.5” wrist chime in?

Thanks!


----------



## SkyMustang (Jun 17, 2021)

nanook12 said:


> <45mm l2l and <11mm thick and I'd buy one


That's what I was thinking and the usual Khaki Field sprung (see what I did there?) to mind although it's dearer.


----------



## HowardRoark (Jan 9, 2020)

natrmrz said:


> Loving my SRPG37. The applied numerals, indices, and seiko branding give it a dimensionality that makes it seem higher quality than the price tag would indicate. Also, I think it wears smaller than its advertised dimensions with the shape of the lugs and domed crystal on the dial and see through case back. Without the crystals the watch thickness measures more around 11.4mm
> 
> Having said that, definitely would like to mod/swap out the domed crystal for a flat and have a solid caseback when/if those options exist!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the measurements. That's actually thinner than I thought it would be. Considering Seiko has it listed at 13.2mm thick.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

I own the SNZG13 and I think the upgrades to the dial and movement are great. My only issue is I have been seeing the price range from 220 to 250. My problem with this is it starts going into competition with Hamilton (the king of field watches). The SNZG line is still roughly $120-130. The value is still incredible and I am not sure if the new upgrades are worth $100 more. Not because the upgrades themselves are not worth it because I think they are, but it is just it opens up new competition from the other brands where nobody was touching a decent size automatic field watch for the price like the SNZG.


----------



## ExplorerKid (Dec 14, 2009)

Rakumi said:


> I own the SNZG13 and I think the upgrades to the dial and movement are great. My only issue is I have been seeing the price range from 220 to 250. My problem with this is it starts going into competition with Hamilton (the king of field watches). The SNZG line is still roughly $120-130. The value is still incredible and I am not sure if the new upgrades are worth $100 more. Not because the upgrades themselves are not worth it because I think they are, but it is just it opens up new competition from the other brands where nobody was touching a decent size automatic field watch for the price like the SNZG.


It is harder to buy at the higher price point, but they will come down eventually. They do have upgrades that help justify some of the price bump. Some retailers are running codes that bring them closer to $200, if someone spends a bit of time looking, they can be found.

Not arguing with you, but the Hamiltons that compete with these are still at least $100 or more above these new Seiko SRPG, unless I'm missing a killer deal somewhere. 
I have a few of the Hamiltons, and they are great, but to me they are a step up in price, that when I'm looking at the two, they don't always compete with each other.
I think the Seiko is a great value for the money.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

ExplorerKid said:


> It is harder to buy at the higher price point, but they will come down eventually. They do have upgrades that help justify some of the price bump. Some retailers are running codes that bring them closer to $200, if someone spends a bit of time looking, they can be found.
> 
> Not arguing with you, but the Hamiltons that compete with these are still at least $100 or more above these new Seiko SRPG, unless I'm missing a killer deal somewhere.
> I have a few of the Hamiltons, and they are great, but to me they are a step up in price, that when I'm looking at the two, they don't always compete with each other.
> I think the Seiko is a great value for the money.


I realize I have been out of the loop for a while because just doing a fast check and the Hamiltons are $100 more than they use to be about 4 years ago on the gray market. So I guess that puts into perspective where everything is.


----------



## TimeIsAConstruct (Sep 16, 2020)

I have recently been overcome with a somewhat unhealthy obsession with Seiko Field style watches. These are both the first and last thing I needed to happen. lol


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Rakumi said:


> I own the SNZG13 and I think the upgrades to the dial and movement are great. My only issue is I have been seeing the price range from 220 to 250. My problem with this is it starts going into competition with Hamilton (the king of field watches). The SNZG line is still roughly $120-130. The value is still incredible and I am not sure if the new upgrades are worth $100 more. Not because the upgrades themselves are not worth it because I think they are, but it is just it opens up new competition from the other brands where nobody was touching a decent size automatic field watch for the price like the SNZG.


I think these new Seiko field/military watches easily compete with the Hamilton Khaki Field line. Only thing they're missing is the 80 hr power reserve and sapphire crystal. The Seiko's have an in-house movement and much improved design and finishing quality. You're also comparing grey market prices of Hamilton (almost half of of the MSRP) vs a Seiko which is only $250-275 full retail from an AD. Don't get me wrong I like both the Hamilton and Seiko options, but the Seiko's are easily worth their asking price in this market.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SRPG39/SBSA119


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Amazing pics Gshock626, is that the blue dial? Doesn’t look like it to me, I like your pics better than the Seiko website.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

biscuit141 said:


> Amazing pics Gshock626, is that the blue dial? Doesn't look like it to me, I like your pics better than the Seiko website.


Thanks! Yes, it's got a dark navy blue dial with gilt hands and indices/numerals.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

The dial is a deep blue. This is about as blue as it gets. It looks darker under most conditions.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Picked up the SBSA111 and quite happy with it. Also grabbed a few Rios straps.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

This watch is looking nice. Unfortunately I do not have any free cash like I use to.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## ruimiguelcunha (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi…
Hope you all are doing well and safe these days!!!
Love this new Seiko 5 series!!!
Just one question… they are all made in Japan?
Thank you so much and have a great week!!!
Regards from Portugal…

Rui 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ExplorerKid (Dec 14, 2009)

ruimiguelcunha said:


> Hi&#8230;
> Hope you all are doing well and safe these days!!!
> Love this new Seiko 5 series!!!
> Just one question&#8230; they are all made in Japan?
> ...


Both of mine are Japan made, all of the others I have seen pics of all have it on the dial so far.

But I doubt anyone knows when or if they will move production to one of the other factories.


----------



## ruimiguelcunha (Mar 12, 2015)

ExplorerKid said:


> Both of mine are Japan made, all of the others I have seen pics of all have it on the dial so far.
> 
> But I doubt anyone knows when or if they will move production to one of the other factories.


Thank you so much


----------



## ChrisDyson (Dec 30, 2020)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 16008474


So is that blue/gilt with a textured dial? This might be the one I'd choose.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ChrisDyson said:


> So is that blue/gilt with a textured dial? This might be the one I'd choose.


Yes it is. I do with all the models had the brushed case finish then I would get a bracelet for this one. But the bead blasted finish looks better on straps.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## eggmanslc (Jan 19, 2021)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 16015118


Looks fantastic! What strap is on it? I've been leaning toward the traditional "vintage" option (can't recall model number), but these pics are swaying me toward blue.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

ngl these may be 100% better than the SNZG's...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 16016170


Looks great on that strap. Might I ask where you sourced it as well as the dark blue one with the khaki stripe?

Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Bloom said:


> Looks great on that strap. Might I ask where you sourced it as well as the dark blue one with the khaki stripe?
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


The blue with stripe is from Crown and Buckle
The Yellow is a some aliexpress vendor

both are single pass straps modeled after Tudor straps. The Hardware on the Crown and Buckle is better but not enough that I can justify the $20 difference in cost.


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Bloom said:


> Looks great on that strap. Might I ask where you sourced it as well as the dark blue one with the khaki stripe?
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


Monstraps makes one of the gold ones too. I thought that's what I have - I bought it second hand and was told that was the brand, but it has a different buckle, though they might have just changed the buckle style. It's a great looking strap. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

I understand it's a domed crystal, but how on earth is a 'field watch' taller than the DressKX?!


----------



## Tltuae (Oct 20, 2020)

Got to try the green and the black one the other day. I wanted an upgrade over my current SNZG15, but i didn't like these new ones. Being smaller than i'm used to, plus the domed crystal, it just didn't fit the field watch look i was looking for :/


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Skaface199 said:


> Monstraps makes one of the gold ones too. I thought that's what I have - I bought it second hand and was told that was the brand, but it has a different buckle, though they might have just changed the buckle style. It's a great looking strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks much for the info; will check them out.

Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

gshock626 said:


> Having a hard time taking this one off. Enjoying it much more than I thought I would


Where can I get that strap???? Sweet!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

MitchCumsteen said:


> Where can I get that strap???? Sweet!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's the Geckota Winstone (MKII) Racing leather strap in Beige Grey from WatchGecko.


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

gshock626 said:


> Thanks! It's the Geckota Winstone (MKII) Racing leather strap in Beige Grey from WatchGecko.


And yours is the SRPG35?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

MitchCumsteen said:


> And yours is the SRPG35?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

gshock626 said:


> Thanks! Yes, it's got a dark navy blue dial with gilt hands and indices/numerals.


I am torn between the SRPG35 or the SRPG31...HELP???


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

These are very handsome, but Hamilton is still easily the king of affordable field watches in terms of the bang for each buck you spend.
Also, I don't understand why Seiko makes these watches sub 40mm, but then gives it a 48mm lug to lug. It's like making a wedding cake and the last step after the decoration is to slam your face into it.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## eggmanslc (Jan 19, 2021)

Merv said:


> View attachment 16033759
> 
> 
> View attachment 16033760
> ...


Which specific model is this? It looks brushed. Is it one of the bracelet models?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

eggmanslc said:


> Which specific model is this? It looks brushed. Is it one of the bracelet models?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it's the bracelet model, black dial, brushed and polished case. SBSA111 / SRPG27.


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

Looks like a Walmart watch. Seriously.


----------



## Tomc1944 (Sep 21, 2009)

New SRPG63.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

hoss said:


> Looks like a Walmart watch. Seriously.


You'll have to expand on this. Your insult isn't quite clear. Please tell us more of what you mean by a Walmart watch?


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> You'll have to expand on this. Your insult isn't quite clear. Please tell us more of what you mean by a Walmart watch?


First of all, it wasn't meant to be an insult. Secondly, when I meant that it looks like a Walmart watch, I meant that its style looks like the $8 military style watches that are sold at Walmart. I hope I cleared this up for you.


----------



## steven.w49 (Apr 14, 2019)

This is my SRPG27


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

I bought both the SRPG35 and the SRPG31. I’ll keep the one I like best once I see them in person. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

hoss said:


> First of all, it wasn't meant to be an insult. Secondly, when I meant that it looks like a Walmart watch, I meant that its style looks like the $8 military style watches that are sold at Walmart. I hope I cleared this up for you.


You better be posting a pic of one of these $8 Walmart military style watches if you're going to pop in here and pee on everyone's cornflakes. If you don't like it fair enough&#8230;.no need to make such a post just in order to stir the pot.

Quiet frankly I like the design and think this is worth every penny of the $275 asking price. They are a nice update to past Seiko 5 military watches in a much better size that will work for a variety of wrists.


----------



## eggmanslc (Jan 19, 2021)

MitchCumsteen said:


> I bought both the SRPG35 and the SRPG31. I'll keep the one I like best once I see them in person.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Post pics of both for comparison when you receive!


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

hoss said:


> First of all, it wasn't meant to be an insult.


Lol, whatever you say, Buddy.


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

jamaha said:


> Lol, whatever you say, Buddy.


Okay buddy.


----------



## 1Wolf1 (Jul 27, 2019)

cirian75 said:


> Lume
> 
> Are the numbers lumed ?


Numbers aren't lumed, what a shame/miss from Seiko. Sighs, oh well, not for me then. Namoki though has similar dials with lumed numbers.


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

eggmanslc said:


> Post pics of both for comparison when you receive!




























I think I'm going with the 35. Dial seems to pop a bit more.

The 31's gray dial is cool, but at certain angles, the numbers are harder to pick up for an old fart like me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eggmanslc (Jan 19, 2021)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruimiguelcunha (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi&#8230;
Hope you all are doing well ?
here's my new friend and I love it ?


----------



## eggmanslc (Jan 19, 2021)

ruimiguelcunha said:


> Hi&#8230;
> Hope you all are doing well
> here's my new friend and I love it


I assume it's the SRPG35? Great pics btw.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruimiguelcunha (Mar 12, 2015)

eggmanslc said:


> I assume it's the SRPG35? Great pics btw.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's it&#8230; 
Thanks a lot 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Urs Haenggi (Feb 17, 2015)

1Wolf1 said:


> Numbers aren't lumed, what a shame/miss from Seiko. Sighs, oh well, not for me then. Namoki though has similar dials with lumed numbers.


Wth!? How didn't I know about Namoki? They have some awesome "ready to wear for the DIY-averse" options.


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2011)

Hi Colby,

I really like your idea of putting your bracelet watch on a NATO. I like the high polished parts that this variation offers, but I prefer the look and feel of a 20mm. NATO strap. Can I simply use the same spring bars from the bracelet to change over to a strap? 
Thanks a million for your help! ?



ExplorerKid said:


> I've had mine for a day now, love it. The dial is a nice flat black, and the numerals stand off it just enough. This is the 27 model on a bracelet, but I put it on a nato to do field work.


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

New strap...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

1Wolf1 said:


> Numbers aren't lumed, what a shame/miss from Seiko. Sighs, oh well, not for me then. Namoki though has similar dials with lumed numbers.


Any news if Namoki is planning on a case for this watch?


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

I’d love them to put out a white / cream dial for this watch. Would be hard to resist.


----------



## beeco (Apr 26, 2011)

Great photos, everyone. I'm liking the way this watch looks and can easily see it alongside the Hamilton field watch that I already have.

Being a Seiko 5 I assume the crown on these watches are push/pull and not screw down. Is that correct? Also seeing these just over the $200 price point is really tempting.


----------



## ExplorerKid (Dec 14, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Colby,
> 
> I really like your idea of putting your bracelet watch on a NATO. I like the high polished parts that this variation offers, but I prefer the look and feel of a 20mm. NATO strap. Can I simply use the same spring bars from the bracelet to change over to a strap?
> Thanks a million for your help!


Yes, when you take the bracelet off, you can reuse the same spring bars for the Nato or Zulu straps.


----------



## ExplorerKid (Dec 14, 2009)

beeco said:


> Great photos, everyone. I'm liking the way this watch looks and can easily see it alongside the Hamilton field watch that I already have.
> 
> Being a Seiko 5 I assume the crown on these watches are push/pull and not screw down. Is that correct? Also seeing these just over the $200 price point is really tempting.


Yep, push - pull crowns, so far my PVD version has seen nearly dialy wear and the crown has never been an issue. They are tempting!


----------



## Tltuae (Oct 20, 2020)

You guys think it's easy to find a sapphire crystal for this model? Idk squat about modding, but was thinking about this model with a flat sapphire crystal + lumed indexes, and it would make it perfect.

Idk if that's feasible tho


----------



## joayers65 (Mar 10, 2006)

Tltuae said:


> You guys think it's easy to find a sapphire crystal for this model? Idk squat about modding, but was thinking about this model with a flat sapphire crystal + lumed indexes, and it would make it perfect.
> 
> Idk if that's feasible tho


It's a 32mm crystal, same as the SRPE and the Turtle. There should be lots of choices. Just have to watch the thickness at the edge. 
I have used the SRPE (dressKX) crystal and it fits great. They are available in Double Dome and Flat profiles.
The dial change will be more difficult. The diameter of the SRPG dial is 32mm. Most of the Seiko aftermarket dials are 28.5mm.


----------



## jakemorgan (Mar 24, 2018)

Where are people finding these for closer to $200 (outside of eBay)?


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2011)

I just did a quick Google. Not a recommendation or affiliation whatsoever...Simply the first thing that popped up...



jakemorgan said:


> Where are people finding these for closer to $200 (outside of eBay)?


Searched for "new seiko 5 field watch 2021"

Amazon.com: Seiko 5 Sports Automatic Black Dial Mens Watch SRPG27K1: Watches


----------



## jakemorgan (Mar 24, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> I just did a quick Google. Not a recommendation or affiliation whatsoever...Simply the first thing that popped up...
> 
> Searched for "new seiko 5 field watch 2021"
> 
> Amazon.com: Seiko 5 Sports Automatic Black Dial Mens Watch SRPG27K1: Watches


Thank you! Somehow I missed that.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

On Colareb Firenze gray.


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2011)

gshock626 said:


> Thanks! Yes, it's got a dark navy blue dial with gilt hands and indices/numerals.


Yes, I agree; extraordinarily great picture! Seems to me I MAY have read that the blue dial progresses to a darker hue as it goes outward to the minute markers? Perhaps I'm mistaken... ?‍♂


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, I agree; extraordinarily great picture! Seems to me I MAY have read that the blue dial progresses to a darker hue as it goes outward to the minute markers? Perhaps I'm mistaken...


I hadn't noticed it but you're right! It's noticeably darker near the minute markers, but the rest of the dial seems evenly colored.


----------



## HowardRoark (Jan 9, 2020)

Haven’t seen anyone post up an avocado one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JesseG (Nov 7, 2019)

Merv said:


> On Colareb Firenze gray.
> 
> View attachment 16056927
> 
> ...


This looks fantastic, I want one now! 

I have the SNZG and I have to say the new SRPG line has several improvements. The SNZG was my first Seiko automatic, so I will always keep it, but I have to get one of these. Maybe in blue or green because my SNZG has the black dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

JesseG said:


> This looks fantastic, I want one now!
> 
> I have the SNZG and I have to say the new SRPG line has several improvements. The SNZG was my first Seiko automatic, so I will always keep it, but I have to get one of these. Maybe in blue or green because my SNZG has the black dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm quite pleased with mine. Absolute bargain and very well made for the money. Go for it is my recommendation.


----------



## JesseG (Nov 7, 2019)

Merv said:


> I'm quite pleased with mine. Absolute bargain and very well made for the money. Go for it is my recommendation.


It would be nice to pick up a non-diver for a change, this is perfect. I love my SNZG, especially on a Hirsch Ranger strap. But having the 4R36 alone is worth the upgrade.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2011)

I stumbled upon a YouTube video last night on the gray watch. It had the usual red Sunday and an unexpected blue Saturday! (At my age it doesn’t take much to amaze me!). I hope that’s a full time feature and that Seiko isn’t just cobbling things together to get something on the street.

I like the gray, but it seems to sometimes drift ever so slightly to blue if the shot is underexposed.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> I stumbled upon a YouTube video last night on the gray watch. It had the usual red Sunday and an unexpected blue Saturday! (At my age it doesn't take much to amaze me!). I hope that's a full time feature and that Seiko isn't just cobbling things together to get something on the street.
> 
> I like the gray, but it seems to sometimes drift ever so slightly to blue if the shot is underexposed.


It's a common date wheel feature with Seiko. I'm wearing an SNK793 right now that has the same thing. It's nice!


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

I see the prices on these are dropping already. Good for me that has been putting off buying one 🙂


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2011)

James_ said:


> I see the prices on these are dropping already. Good for me that has been putting off buying one ?


As a novice in the Seiko market, should I look for the A.D.'s to also drop to the low 2 hundreds territory by Christmas? Of actually more interest to me is trying to get some additional clarification on the warranty coverage. Let's assume I purchase from the Seiko USA site and pay the $275, or I opt to save c. $70 from an unknown on say Amazon, how will that decision affect my warranty coverage? A big thank you to you al!!!


----------



## Sc300Es (Mar 13, 2019)

I see some models don't have the made in Japan in the bottom. Are these the K models? Is that why the ones shipping from seller in HK and Singapore have lower prices?


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2011)

Sc300Es said:


> I see some models don't have the made in Japan in the bottom. Are these the K models? Is that why the ones shipping from seller in HK and Singapore have lower prices?


I'd like that answer myself. Seiko USA shows artwork with Made in Japan on the dial, but not the matching model nomenclature. Same with Mimo. He's carefully worded the fact that Made in Japan appears on the dial and case back, but no further information.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> As a novice in the Seiko market, should I look for the A.D.'s to also drop to the low 2 hundreds territory by Christmas? Of actually more interest to me is trying to get some additional clarification on the warranty coverage. Let's assume I purchase from the Seiko USA site and pay the $275, or I opt to save c. $70 from an unknown on say Amazon, how will that decision affect my warranty coverage? A big thank you to you al!!!


You could always try in an AD to get a little something off the price. Some ADs price match. You can ask if they price match and if they do just tell them where you seen it for the lower price. As for warranty, non official sellers aka grey market sellers won't have Seiko warranty cover. It's up to you if you think the savings are enough to buy from a grey market seller. I think the best option is to buy from an AD and try and get a lower price. That way you have saved some money and got full warranty.

P.S price matching doesn't usually mean they will match grey market seller's prices, but it gets the conversation going


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## HansTheRabit (Jun 12, 2020)

Got this beauty on a gray Barton elite. 
Now i wuld like to buy an elastic NATO/PARATROOPER band. And the truble is i, for the Love od GOD cant decide on the colour combo. Any suggestions.


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2011)

HansTheRabit said:


> Got this beauty on a gray Barton elite.
> Now i wuld like to buy an elastic NATO/PARATROOPER band. And the truble is i, for the Love od GOD cant decide on the colour combo. Any s


I have this Etsy, Wickett and Craig strap on a black dial. It is breathtaking. 





Tan Leather Watch Band Leather Watch Strap Custom Leather - Etsy


I had a custom order and request for W&C and absolutely fell in love with it for this application. Absolutely some of the finest leather from US to be cut by my razors. This dark tan makes for an incredibly clean look. This is full grain and vegetable tanned leather I have a few shades of brown-




www.etsy.com


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

Just ordered an SRPG35 for well under $200. Intend it to be a bike, hike, kayak watch that I don't have to worry about taking a bit of a beating.


----------



## Colin Len (Aug 26, 2021)

Where did you purchase from? I was about to buy an SRPG39 and best pricing I've found was thru Designer Optics.


----------



## Sc300Es (Mar 13, 2019)

Try watchco.com. 20% on top of the discounted price. too bad they don't have the black one.

SRPG41 for $189 after discounts


----------



## Colin Len (Aug 26, 2021)

Sc300Es said:


> Try watchco.com. 20% on top of the discounted price. too bad they don't have the black one.
> 
> SRPG41 for $189 after discounts


Thanks for the heads up, unfortunately they don't currently have the SRPG39 

Just made the purchase via Designer Optics - total came out to be $187.38 after 10% new customer coupon (had to sign up for email/text marketing). Shipping was free.

I can't wait to get my new watch! As you can see, I'm a new member here and this is going to be my first watch purchase. Now time to find a couple extra straps so I can change it up a little here and there. Anyone have any suggestions for good places to shop? Not looking for super high end as I'd like to buy a few different things and start to figure out what I like. Then I can buy nicer stuff once I know a bit more.

Thanks!


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)

Colin Len said:


> Where did you purchase from? I was about to buy an SRPG39 and best pricing I've found was thru Designer Optics.


That's where I got my SRPG35. $185.63 delivered after 20% discount code.


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2011)

Any idea about warranty service protection should it be required?


GeoffNA said:


> That's where I got mine. $185.63 delivered after 20% discount code.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2021)

Hi guys,

I'm so envious &#8230;*_sigh *_

Anyway, I'm wondering which model is the most clearest and readable both indoor and outdoor ?
I've had watches in the past where I had to position the it at an angle, for it to catch the light before I could tell the time. Sometimes it was nearly impossible - it was always a pain.

Cheers
tony


----------



## Tltuae (Oct 20, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm so envious &#8230;*_sigh *_
> 
> ...


I've tried some of these models and I found them very reflective. The domed hardlex without any AR makes them way too shiny.


----------



## jeffstac (Aug 28, 2021)

I just picked up a SRPG27. It's my first new watch in over 20 years. Can someone plese point me to directions on how to remove some links on the bracelet. There were no instructions in the box.
Thanks.
Jeff


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2011)

. Please let others know where you purchased the watch so we can avoid not getting any paperwork. How about your warranty? The link above will/should get you started on your bracelet adjustment. BUY YOURSELF A BERGEON SPRING BAR TOOL ON AMAZON SO YOU DON'T DICK UP YOUR BEAUTIFUL NEW WATCH!!!


jeffstac said:


> I just picked up a SRPG27. It's my first new watch in over 20 years. Can someone plese point me to directions on how to remove some links on the bracelet. There were no instructions in the box.
> Thanks.
> Jeff


----------



## jeffstac (Aug 28, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Please let others know where you purchased the watch so we can avoid not getting any paperwork. How about your warranty? The link above will/should get you started on your bracelet adjustment. BUY YOURSELF A BERGEON SPRING BAR TOOL ON AMAZON.


Thanks Bob. I got mine from Designer Optics for $187.38. It did take them 7 days to ship after I placed the order. The warranty card was in the box and I registered it at seiko.com.


----------



## jeffstac (Aug 28, 2021)

Here is a link for the bracelet that looks just like the one my SRPG27. The previous video shared was a different type bracelet. But it got me on the right track, so thanks again [email protected] Looks like I need a pin remover tool or I will see what I can find to use with a small c-clamp.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBSA117/SRPG35


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2011)

Where’d you get it?


----------



## Time-Machines (Dec 30, 2013)

Love Seiko’s !!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchesinnature (Jan 1, 2020)

The SRPG35 looks seriously good. Loving the brownish/offwhite/cream? lume markers. All the field vibes and a strong Seiko DNA. I would imagine it looking killer on a matching leather nato. 
Another bestseller from them I'm sure.


----------



## Colin Len (Aug 26, 2021)

Beautiful! This was my 2nd choice over the SRPG39 and your pics are making me second guess that decision  I am really liking these racing straps on these. I already ordered a couple other straps since I likely won't use the OEM leather one much but may need to shop for a racing style one too.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Where'd you get it?


SeiyaJapan.com


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2021)

Tltuae said:


> I've tried some of these models and I found them very reflective. The domed hardlex without any AR makes them way too shiny.


Thanks for the input.

It seems that the 35 and 39 are easier to read.

So I'll get the ??


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SRPG39/SBSA119


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

gshock626 said:


> SRPG39/SBSA119


That looks really sharp!! How do you like it compared to your SRPG35? I have the SRPG35, but seeing this blue version has me second guessing my choice!!

Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Bloom said:


> That looks really sharp!! How do you like it compared to your SRPG35? I have the SRPG35, but seeing this blue version has me second guessing my choice!!
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


Thanks! Haha. They are different enough for me to justify keeping both. The 35 is a bit more tool-ish due to the blasted finish. The 39 is more "regal" due to the gilt hands/markers. No need to second guess your choice. I slightly prefer the 35. I've never been into blue dials, but the 39's blue is fairly dark and goes well with gold


----------



## eggmanslc (Jan 19, 2021)

gshock626 said:


> Thanks! Haha. They are different enough for me to justify keeping both. The 35 is a bit more tool-ish due to the blasted finish. The 39 is more "regal" due to the gilt hands/markers. No need to second guess your choice. I slightly prefer the 35. I've never been into blue dials, but the 39's blue is fairly dark and goes well with gold


Is the 39 also blasted finish? I thought all non-bracelet versions were blasted while the bracelet versions were brushed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

gshock626 said:


> Thanks! Haha. They are different enough for me to justify keeping both. The 35 is a bit more tool-ish due to the blasted finish. The 39 is more "regal" due to the gilt hands/markers. No need to second guess your choice. I slightly prefer the 35. I've never been into blue dials, but the 39's blue is fairly dark and goes well with gold


Good to know. I'm thinking of adding the blue one to my stable now. Worst case scenario, I can try to sell it if it doesn't work for me.

Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


----------



## Colin Len (Aug 26, 2021)

gshock626 said:


> SRPG39/SBSA119


So you have both the 35 and 39? They are beautiful! I have a 39 on order and it's feeling like it's taking forever to arrive.
Are the hour markers on them the same color? Some pics make them look gold and other pics look more tan in color. Can't tell if they're the same or different between these two models.

EDIT: Per above posts looks like you already answered that question and they are actually different. Had I realized this before I would have definitely ordered the 35. But we'll see how I like the 39 when it arrives.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

eggmanslc said:


> Is the 39 also blasted finish? I thought all non-bracelet versions were blasted while the bracelet versions were brushed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. It's a distressed finish. Kind of like a "worn" look. It's more reflective than the blasted finish of the 35.


----------



## eggmanslc (Jan 19, 2021)

gshock626 said:


> No. It's a distressed finish. Kind of like a "worn" look. It's more reflective than the blasted finish of the 35.


Interesting. Is it the only model with the "distressed" finish?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Colin Len said:


> So you have both the 35 and 39? They are beautiful! I have a 39 on order and it's feeling like it's taking forever to arrive.
> Are the hour markers on them the same color? Some pics make them look gold and other pics look more tan in color.


Yes I've got both and they're both gorgeous 

No they're not. On the 39 the numbers are gold. The hour markers are gold-framed so the borders are gold. The markers on the 35 are tan.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

eggmanslc said:


> Interesting. Is it the only model with the "distressed" finish?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












I believe the SRPG41 also has a distressed finish, but in a darker color.


----------



## eggmanslc (Jan 19, 2021)

gshock626 said:


> I believe the SRPG41 also has a distressed finish, but in a darker color.


Cool. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colin Len (Aug 26, 2021)

gshock626 said:


> I believe the SRPG41 also has a distressed finish, but in a darker color.


Thanks for sharing! I hadn't seen that infographic and it's very helpful. From the pics on Seikos website I didn't even catch that the case on the 41 was an entirely different color!

It's crazy to me how many subtle differences there are which aren't specifically called out or explained. Or maybe that's just the noob in me and I haven't gotten an eye for that yet.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

gshock626 said:


> Thanks! It's the Geckota Winstone (MKII) Racing leather strap in Beige Grey from WatchGecko.


I just tried to order this strap, but it's sold out unfortunately in 20mm.

Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


----------



## eggmanslc (Jan 19, 2021)

Colin Len said:


> Thanks for sharing! I hadn't seen that infographic and it's very helpful. From the pics on Seikos website I didn't even catch that the case on the 41 was an entirely different color!
> 
> It's crazy to me how many subtle differences there are which aren't specifically called out or explained. Or maybe that's just the noob in me and I haven't gotten an eye for that yet.


It doesn't help that Seiko has the worst product photography ever. They're able to take all the life and luster out of all their watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Bloom said:


> I just tried to order this strap, but it's sold out unfortunately in 20mm.
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


I'm sure they'll have it back in stock soon. Good luck!


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2011)

WHAT WOULD BE YOUR BEST ADVICE???

So I guess I simply don’t understand what the difference is between my buying from seikousa.com or a Seiko Authorized Dealer versus buying from another seller who sells at discount prices? 

My major concerns are regarding the warranty and the length of the warranty, and who would do any repairs should an issue arise?

Seikousa runs $282.98 delivered. As this thread shows, there are many sub $200 sellers. I’m also wondering if Black Friday or Cyber Monday provide any worthwhile savings? I will be buying this watch as a Christmas gift to myself.

Thanks a million folks!!!


----------



## Sc300Es (Mar 13, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> WHAT WOULD BE YOUR BEST ADVICE???
> 
> So I guess I simply don't understand what the difference is between my buying from seikousa.com or a Seiko Authorized Dealer versus buying from another seller who sells at discount prices?
> 
> ...


I bought from Watchco.com and it came with the US warranty card to register the watch. I think US sellers are ok but if you buy from Asia it may be a different warranty. I'm sure others could chime in.


----------



## Colin Len (Aug 26, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> WHAT WOULD BE YOUR BEST ADVICE???
> 
> So I guess I simply don't understand what the difference is between my buying from seikousa.com or a Seiko Authorized Dealer versus buying from another seller who sells at discount prices?
> 
> ...


I'm completely new to watches so take this as you will. As soon as you posted I was concerned maybe Designer Optics (who I ordered through) was not an authorized dealer. I tried googling but didn't quickly find that info. My order took longer than expected to ship and longer than expected to arrive but it finally came yesterday. Seems everything is in order.

Personally, I don't worry too much about warranties on stuff like this. Seems anytime I have something fail it's always just after the warranty ends or if its within warranty it's more of a pain to go through the warranty than it is to just buy a new one or have it repaired privately without going through the manufacturer. I'd rather take the $100 savings and the risk.


----------



## Sc300Es (Mar 13, 2019)

Colin Len said:


> I'm completely new to watches so take this as you will. As soon as you posted I was concerned maybe Designer Optics (who I ordered through) was not an authorized dealer. I tried googling but didn't quickly find that info. My order took longer than expected to ship and longer than expected to arrive but it finally came yesterday. Seems everything is in order.
> 
> Personally, I don't worry too much about warranties on stuff like this. Seems anytime I have something fail it's always just after the warranty ends or if its within warranty it's more of a pain to go through the warranty than it is to just buy a new one or have it repaired privately without going through the manufacturer. I'd rather take the $100 savings and the risk.


I agree. Seiko's are pretty bulletproof to begin with.


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2011)

Just curious if you ever received an answer as to whether Designer Optics is an authorized dealer?



Colin Len said:


> I'm completely new to watches so take this as you will. As soon as you posted I was concerned maybe Designer Optics (who I ordered through) was not an authorized dealer. I tried googling but didn't quickly find that info. My order took longer than expected to ship and longer than expected to arrive but it finally came yesterday. Seems everything is in order.
> 
> Personally, I don't worry too much about warranties on stuff like this. Seems anytime I have something fail it's always just after the warranty ends or if its within warranty it's more of a pain to go through the warranty than it is to just buy a new one or have it repaired privately without going through the manufacturer. I'd rather take the $100 savings and the risk.


----------



## Colin Len (Aug 26, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Just curious if you ever received an answer as to whether Designer Optics is an authorized dealer?


I did not, but I also didn't try all that hard. Honestly, the order had already been placed so it didn't really matter at that point and since I didn't plan to use the warranty anyway I figured my time was better spent doing something else.

I likely wouldn't order from them again unless they were a lot cheaper. In this case I think there were probably options that would have been a tiny bit more expensive but way faster and confidence inspiring.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Seiko got it right this time.


----------



## Colin Len (Aug 26, 2021)

Mine (SRPG39) just showed up on Thursday. I'm pretty darn happy with it so far. Larger than I expected (but I'm a watch noob so don't know what I'm doing anyway) but that's fine. I'm already casually hunting for a very basic field watch that is as slim as possible and cheap so that will be my go-to beater leaving this one for occassions where I'm not as concerned about completely beating it up. One thing I really like about this new Seiko is it's ability to dress up or down quite significantly. Should be a great, versatile watch for me - yay!

Tried on a handful of different straps I'd ordered since I'm not a huge fan of the leather one it came with. Love the color of this sailcloth strap from Barton but the material just looks really cheap to me, plasticky, and it's very stiff.









This pic doesn't do the color justice but I'm loving the color of this sage Nato from Crown & Buckle.









Black and green chevron strap from Crown and Buckle.


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2011)

Really beautifu! Glad you’re happy with i!


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

…


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

So I'm having a helluva time deciding which one of these I'm going to keep. I've got some bills to pay and am slimming down my collection and feel like having two of these is redundant. Each one has its own pros and cons but the decision is alluding me.

Which one would you guys keep?



















Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


----------



## Colin Len (Aug 26, 2021)

Bloom said:


> So I'm having a helluva time deciding which one of these I'm going to keep. I've got some bills to pay and am slimming down my collection and feel like having two of these is redundant. Each one has its own pros and cons but the decision is alluding me.
> 
> Which one would you guys keep?
> 
> ...


Funny, these were the top two on my list as well. I ended up getting the 39 (first pic with blue dial). I actually ordered it before I knew about the gilded numbers and I thought the 39 was an exact copy of the 35 except with a blue face. When I found out the numbers were gold I was worried this was gonna be too flashy or just in general clash (I usually opt for silver metals rather than gold metals when it comes to, well, basically everything). After having lived with the watch for a whopping week I don't have any regrets and feel that personally I got the right one of the bunch - at least for me. Here's why I like the 39 vs the 35:

Finish on the case is nicer, IMO
Finish on the case is unique, I believe it's the only one in the SRPG line with this exact finish.
The gold makes it a little easier to dress the 39 up compared to the simpler, more traditional looking ones
I love my SRPG39 but definitely see how some would want a more basic look (I thought that's what I was after too). But I'm stoked on the one I have and it's going to be very versatile in terms of where/when I'll wear it. That said, I'm already shopping for a simpler field watch to use as a beater - mainly I just want something a lot smaller and something I won't care about abusing a little while doing work in the garage or yard.


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2011)

Perhaps you should consider keeping both since they are now essentially both used watches. It's going to be difficult disguising either as unworn. I prefer neutral dial covers since they are easy to match. SeikoUSA is out of stock on the 35. I hope they will be successful getting it back for my Christmas order. I certainly don't want a previously worn and re-banded Christmas gift. No serious disrespect intended, and I certainly hope none taken&#8230;



Bloom said:


> So I'm having a helluva time deciding which one of these I'm going to keep. I've got some bills to pay and am slimming down my collection and feel like having two of these is redundant. Each one has its own pros and cons but the decision is alluding me.
> 
> Which one would you guys keep?
> 
> ...


----------



## Colin Len (Aug 26, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Perhaps you should consider keeping both since they are now essentially both used watches. It's going to be difficult disguising either as unworn. I prefer neutral dial covers since they are easy to match. SeikoUSA is out of stock on the 35. I hope they will be successful getting it back for my Christmas order. I certainly don't want a previously worn and re-banded Christmas gift. No serious disrespect intended, and I certainly hope none taken&#8230;


I think if priced fairly he could sell one of these quickly here on the forum. I know I would have much preferred to save some $$ and buy a near new watch rather than a brand new one. That said, the SRPG's I've seen listed for sale here so far have been at or above the the cheaper online sellers. At that price there wasn't any reason for me to buy used since I was able to get mine new for <$190.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Colin Len said:


> Funny, these were the top two on my list as well. I ended up getting the 39 (first pic with blue dial). I actually ordered it before I knew about the gilded numbers and I thought the 39 was an exact copy of the 35 except with a blue face. When I found out the numbers were gold I was worried this was gonna be too flashy or just in general clash (I usually opt for silver metals rather than gold metals when it comes to, well, basically everything). After having lived with the watch for a whopping week I don't have any regrets and feel that personally I got the right one of the bunch - at least for me. Here's why I like the 39 vs the 35:
> 
> Finish on the case is nicer, IMO
> Finish on the case is unique, I believe it's the only one in the SRPG line with this exact finish.
> ...


All great points Colin, and I think you definitely make some great arguments for the SRPG39. I agree with you in that it's more "dressy" and can alternate between being a traditional field watch or something more classy vs. the 35 which is utilitarian from start to finish. There are things I like about both models as I alluded to earlier, but one cool thing about the 39 is the gold / metal numeric indices; they have an almost chameleon like quality to them in that they change depending on the ambient lighting. It's a very cool effect. On the 35, I can't help but think that Seiko missed a golden opportunity by not luming the indices; it still looks good, but I think it could've been executed much better.

Regarding [email protected]'s comments about new vs. used...I'm not really sure how to respond other than to say there's no trickery going on with anything I might sell. The watches I've sold on WUS are labeled as "pre-owned" and I describe them in my "for sale" posts as accurately as possible. Maybe I'm reading his comments incorrectly.

Anyway, thanks for your feedback about the two Seiko field models. I'll be making a decision shortly as I need the funds to help pay some bills. Cheers.


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2011)

Totally my bad, guys. I wasn’t aware WUS had a buy, sell trade area. Sorry!


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

@Bloom ;

Which one are you keeping?

If you let go of the 35, I'd be interested.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

steinercat said:


> @Bloom ;
> 
> Which one are you keeping?
> 
> If you let go of the 35, I'd be interested.


I'm going to be selling the 35. I just haven't been able to take pictures yet. I should have it up on the FS Forums this weekend.

Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

steinercat said:


> @Bloom ;
> 
> Which one are you keeping?
> 
> If you let go of the 35, I'd be interested.


@steinercat ; the listing for the SRPG35 is now up in the for sale forum if you have any interest.

Cheers!!

Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


----------



## tiagodvt (Sep 20, 2021)

Hey everyone! Such great pieces from Seiko. I am planning on getting the 27 on a bracelet - but as we all know Seiko 5 bracelets are cheap. Do any of you happen to know if the bracelets are interchangeable between these models and the SRPE's (commonly known as DressKXs)? If they are, I might end up getting a Strapcode bracelet for this one.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

tiagodvt said:


> Hey everyone! Such great pieces from Seiko. I am planning on getting the 27 on a bracelet - but as we all know Seiko 5 bracelets are cheap. Do any of you happen to know if the bracelets are interchangeable between these models and the SRPE's (commonly known as 5KXs)? If they are, I might end up getting a Strapcode bracelet for this one.
> Thanks in advance


Just my opinion but I do not think the bracelet feels _too_ bad. They are definitely a little cheap but I think it is fitting for its price. The bracelet on these field watches definitely feel on par with that on the 5KX and DressKX models which I never had a problem with because I rarely noticed the rattle 10 minutes after putting one on.


----------



## tiagodvt (Sep 20, 2021)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Just my opinion but I do not think the bracelet feels _too_ bad. They are definitely a little cheap but I think it is fitting for its price. The bracelet on these field watches definitely feel on par with that on the 5KX and DressKX models which I never had a problem with because I rarely noticed the rattle 10 minutes after putting one on.


It certainly isn't that bad for the price, but I have seen better, no doubt about it. I own a SRPD55 and i know how the bracelets are. No solid endlinks and pressed clasps are normal for that price range - what is NOT normal are the hollow links troughout the bracelet - those "seams" you see from the sides are just plainly cheap looking and unfitting for this level of watch.

But anyway, that's not a problem for me, as I know there are better options on the market, with solid links and endlinks and a milled clasp, full of micro adjustments. But there aren't any for the SRPGs yet (that I know of) - that's why I want to know if the existing aftermarket bracelets (made for the SRPEs/DressKXs) would work or if we would have to wait for new ones to be done.


----------



## schiorean (Jun 26, 2017)

How's the hardlex crystal holding? Being domed and overexposed I'm afraid it'll quickly collect scratches as an every day watch?


----------



## LenticoolArt (Sep 20, 2021)

schiorean said:


> How's the hardlex crystal holding? Being domed and overexposed I'm afraid it'll quickly collect scratches as an every day watch?


nah... it is cheap to replace the glass, 
by the way, this is my first time join in this forums, and i just bought my first ever mechanical watch, and it is Seiko 5 sport SRPG29k1. thanks to all of you from this forums , after several research, this is the one.


----------



## schiorean (Jun 26, 2017)

LenticoolArt said:


> nah... it is cheap to replace the glass,


It's not cheap here, at least 50 euros if not more.


----------



## LenticoolArt (Sep 20, 2021)

on Seiko SRPG 29k1 on 6 3/4 inches wrist.
first time i got it, it feels so big or chunky bcoz its 13.mm thick case, but the more i wear the more it feels comfortable and seems not to big.. now I'm starting to love it.


----------



## LenticoolArt (Sep 20, 2021)

schiorean said:


> It's not cheap here, at least 50 euros if not more.


I'm sorry to hear that.. at my place (indonesia) the mineral glass i found only around 4-6 bucks,but it is low quality mineral glass made in china..
even if I don't replace the glass, the scratches, dings on it would make my watch has more personality, story and uniqueness to me. it's an everyday watch.
orrrr if you really into this watch, maybe.. maybe..you could apply some glass protection i think? apply clear nail polish perhaps 🤔, I don't know is this works or not.


----------



## PeaSnaps81 (Sep 20, 2021)

I think this would be my ideal field watch (design, size, etc.) however the hardlex + domed crystal is really holding me back from purchasing.

I've never owned a Hardlex before but, reading alot of the stories here make me wary of hardlex.

Knowing my clumsy self I'll be bumping my wrist into everything.


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

Just arrived, very pleased.

Bought from Designer Optics as some other have. FYI it took a little over 2 weeks. I don't think they keep any of their watches in stock, so it had to be ordered. It arrived without an instructional booklet and with an unfilled warranty card. So if you buy from them, assume no warranty.


----------



## Colin Len (Aug 26, 2021)

fuzzysquid said:


> View attachment 16140353
> 
> 
> Just arrived, very pleased.
> ...


Did yours come with a brown strap or did you order that separately? Mine came with black but I MUCH would have preferred brown. I don't plan to even use the black one that came with mine.

Also, does lack of instructional booklet mean anything? I just assumed these were on the cheap end and just didn't come with a booklet. I also assumed the warranty card was supposed to be filled out by me. Would this normally have been partly filled out if they were an AD? (Sorry for these noob questions, this is my first watch.)


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

Colin Len said:


> Did yours come with a brown strap or did you order that separately? Mine came with black but I MUCH would have preferred brown. I don't plan to even use the black one that came with mine.
> 
> Also, does lack of instructional booklet mean anything? I just assumed these were on the cheap end and just didn't come with a booklet. I also assumed the warranty card was supposed to be filled out by me. Would this normally have been partly filled out if they were an AD? (Sorry for these noob questions, this is my first watch.)


The strap pictured is an aftermarket strap I had on hand. I bought it knowing I'd replace the oem black strap with a brown one. Tangent: I don't get why manufacturers ever pair blue dials with black straps&#8230; seems a mismatch.

I expected a generic instructional booklet as most (all?) of my other Seiko's came with one; but I'm not sure if it is supposed to or not.

The warranty card is supposed to be filled/stamped by the selling AD (authorized dealer) in oder for the warranty to be valid. Unfilled or missing warranty cards generally indicate the seller is not an AD. We call these grey market dealers. Many grey market dealers will provide their own warranty (and included a 3rd party warranty card), but these generally aren't well regarded. For resale, a watch with "papers" is more valuable than one without, even if the warranty period is already over.


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2011)

The following is a long email between myself and Designer Optics. This transpired over many days with my intent to determine if they were an Authorized Dealer and to learn their warranty provision. Between this vague response and some of this thread's comments, everything is as clear as mud. Read from the bottom up for the easiest understanding. I'm curious as to your warranty conclusion. I also thought that an AD purchase gave the buyer a 3 year warranty?

Hi,

Yes, we are an authorized Seiko dealer and we get our watches directly from Seiko.
Our watches have a one year manufacturer's warranty.

Thank you

W: Designeroptics.com.com
W: BlikVision.com
E: [email protected]
P: 718-412-0407

OPERATING HOURS
Mon-Thu: 10:00am-5:00pm Fri: 10:00am-12:00pm



> On Thu, Sep 16, 2021, at 07:15 PM, Designer Optics Designer Optics <[email protected]roptics.com> wrote:





> Hi Bob,


undefined


> _Thank you for contacting Designer Optics!_





> _We have received your inquiry. Our usual response time is within one business day._





> > On Thu, Sep 16, 2021, at 07:15 PM, Bob Patterson <[email protected]> wrote:





> > This is my 3rd request with no response.





> > Are you an authorized dealer for Seiko? What is your warranty on this watch?





> > > On Wed, Sep 15, 2021, at 06:14 PM, Designer Optics Designer Optics <[email protected]> wrote:





> > > Hi Bob,


undefined


> > > _Thank you for contacting Designer Optics!_





> > > _We have received your inquiry. Our usual response time is within one business day._





> > > > On Wed, Sep 15, 2021, at 06:14 PM, Bob Patterson <[email protected]> wrote:





> > > > What is your warranty on this watch? This is my second attempt to have this question answered.





> > > > > On Thu, Sep 09, 2021, at 05:28 PM, Designer Optics Designer Optics <[email protected]> wrote:





> > > > > hi





> > > > > Thanks for reaching out to us.





> > > > > All the products that we sell are 100% authentic, brand new, with the original packaging. Everything we sell we buy directly from the manufacturers. When you receive a product and don't like you may return them for refund. For more details on our return policy see link below.





> > > > > Returns





> > > > > Looking forward to serve you soon.





> > > > > > On Thu, Sep 09, 2021, at 05:22 PM, Designer Optics Designer Optics <[email protected]> wrote:





> > > > > > Hi Bob,


undefined


> > > > > > _Thank you for contacting Designer Optics!_





> > > > > > _We have received your inquiry. Our usual response time is within one business day._





> > > > > > > On Thu, Sep 09, 2021, at 05:22 PM, Bob Patterson <go.gator> wrote:





> > > > > > > Are you a Seiko Watch Authorized Dealer? Thank you!


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

My initial googling found this WuS thread from 2008:








Seiko Warranty


Hi all I have just received a Seiko watch that I purchase from ebay. It comes with a Seiko Certificate of guarantee but it is totally unfilled. I wonder if this warranty will be valid in case I need to send it to the service centre.




www.watchuseek.com




"The Answer is supposed to be no. Some people have taken their watches with warranty cards such as this in for service and received it. However that is not supposed to be the procedure. All authorized dealers are supposed to fill out and sign the warranty card, otherwise seiko will not honor the warranty."

And the text from a warranty PDF I found (that is undated) says:


https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/G/01/watches/warranty/pdfs/seiko/1/watch_warranty._CB342715879_.pdf


"TO OBTAIN SERVICE DURING THE FIRST YEAR OF THIS WARRANTY, YOU MUST PRESENT OR SEND YOUR WATCH TOGETHER WITH THE ENCLOSED CERTIFICATE OF LIMITED WARRANTY (WHICH MUST BE PROPERLY FILLED IN BY THE AUTHORIZED SEIKO RETAILER WITH THE INDICATED INFORMATION AT THE TIME OF PURCHASE) TO ANY OF THE ORGANIZATIONS IN THE SEIKO WORLDWIDE SERVICE NETWORK LISTED AT THE END OF THIS BOOKLET."

Perhaps their policy is different now. The language on Seiko USA's site is ambiguous:








Watch Registration - Seiko USA


Register your watch for an additional 1-year U.S. warranty (for purchases made on www.seikousa.com). Your three year U.S. warranty protection is automatically in effect with the purchase of your Seiko Timepiece. In the event your timepiece requires service, please visit www.seikoserviceusa.com.




seikousa.com




"Your three year U.S. warranty protection is automatically in effect with the purchase of your Seiko Timepiece. &#8230; A one year global warranty card is also shipped with each watch in case you need service outside the U.S."

As is the language on the service site:





Howtorepair - SeikoServiceCenter







www.seikoserviceusa.com




"If your timepiece is under warranty please include the fully completed warranty card (all documents will be returned with your timepiece)."

So in conclusion: ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Colin Len (Aug 26, 2021)

fuzzysquid said:


> My initial googling found this WuS thread from 2008:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that bit on their site as well - I took that to mean if you buy directly from Seiko that you automatically get the normal 3yr warranty but if you do that registration process then they will add on an extra year. That would be something you couldn't get unless you bought directly from Seiko.


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2011)

This is my understanding (assumption) also. As for purchasing anywhere other than SeikoUSA I'm clueless. Life shouldn't be this difficult. I own the earlier version Field Watch and am rapidly becoming less enchanted with purchasing another.



Colin Len said:


> I saw that bit on their site as well - I took that to mean if you buy directly from Seiko that you automatically get the normal 3yr warranty but if you do that registration process then they will add on an extra year. That would be something you couldn't get unless you bought directly from Seiko.


----------



## Sc300Es (Mar 13, 2019)

A lot of those cards come not filled out. I buy a lot of Seiko's from Macys' and they never fill them out. I doubt someone sitting in shipping dept is going to fill them out.

Bob, I think you're looking too much into this. Seiko's are pretty bullet proof. Most likely you'll never need to use the warranty services.


----------



## Sc300Es (Mar 13, 2019)

One more thing. Macys' had these with a 25% discount down to $206.25 this weekend.


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2011)

That's good to know, Sc. ? I'm just maybe buying it for myself for Christmas and we have a mall Macy's close by. Do you shop in person or order online? What a retro Christmas thrill that would be to actually buy @ a decorated department store around the holidays! Nearly worth the cost just for the experience!! ?



Sc300Es said:


> One more thing. Macys' had these with a 25% discount down to $206.25 this weekend.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

fuzzysquid said:


> View attachment 16140353
> 
> 
> Just arrived, very pleased.
> ...


Looks great on that strap!!

Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


----------



## LongHollow (Sep 19, 2021)

Arrived from Seiya Japan yesterday. Met every expectation, and then some.


----------



## Colin Len (Aug 26, 2021)

LongHollow said:


> Arrived from Seiya Japan yesterday. Met every expectation, and then some.
> 
> View attachment 16147701


While it wasn't worth it for me to pay a premium to get it, I think it would be really cool to have English/Japanese for the day rather than the English/Spanish one I have. Mine did turn out to be a "Make in Japan" version though.


----------



## feitelijk (May 20, 2020)

The 13 through 24 is putting me off.


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2011)

Perhaps you might elaborate?


feitelijk said:


> The 13 through 24 is putting me off.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Perhaps you might elaborate?


I took it to mean the “military time” numerals inboard of the conventional 12-hour numerals.


----------



## feitelijk (May 20, 2020)

Yes, they shouldn't be there imo.
Now the minutehand is indicating 1-12 and the hourhand is doing 13-24.
It distracts.


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

SRPG39 in the house. I've put it on black canvas. Photo of the unique case finish for those who've not seen a close up.


----------



## tiagodvt (Sep 20, 2021)

Here is the SRPG27 on the StrapCode SRPE bracelet! It works


----------



## joayers65 (Mar 10, 2006)

It kind of fits. I have been wearing mine the same way for a while, but the end links are thicker than the watch case and overlap the caseback just a little. You can't unscrew the caseback with the bracelet attached. Just full disclosure. It looks good from the top, but is not quite right on the bottom.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

These 27s work well on steel, and leather too 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiagodvt (Sep 20, 2021)

joayers65 said:


> It kind of fits. I have been wearing mine the same way for a while, but the end links are thicker than the watch case and overlap the caseback just a little. You can't unscrew the caseback with the bracelet attached. Just full disclosure. It looks good from the top, but is not quite right on the bottom.
> View attachment 16172904


Yes that is true, but to me it is an awesome upgrade on the stock one. It protudes a bit on the backside but it doesn't bother the comfort and it doesn't wobble one bit.

I think you can still unscrew the back without removing the bracelet. But even if not, no big deal. How many times do you need to unscrew the back case? I never did. And taking the bracelet off is easy, especially with the drilled lugs.

For the moment, until someone makes a bracelet exclusively for the SRPGs (if it ever happens), it probably is the best bracelet one can get. I am fully satisfied with the fit.

I am curious to know if a SARB017 and/or Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38mm bracelet would fit better, but I don't have any of them. I've seen someone on Instagram with a "beads of rice" bracelet on a SRPG27, claiming it was one made for the Alpinist.

More photos for full disclosure:


----------



## tiagodvt (Sep 20, 2021)

Hale color said:


> These 27s work well on steel, and leather too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For sure. My favourite of the line is the SRPG35. But I like the 27 and 29 because of the polished and brushed finish. I feel like it works best with everything and kinda gives an Explorer vibe. If one was after a do it all watch, I think those are a great option (not that I am though, I have too many )


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Let’s see now, works well with steel, leather, and, oh yes - ! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2011)




----------



## Richmond C. (Oct 20, 2021)

Hi guys, just want to post my srpg37k1 on a barton black canvas strap. Nice watch and love it, chose this over the dresskx.


----------



## rockdc (Jun 17, 2010)

anyone have a pic of the SRPG35 on a bracelet? I'm torn between this watch and the SRPE63...... Steve T


----------



## rockdc (Jun 17, 2010)

Man of Kent said:


> SRPG39 in the house. I've put it on black canvas. Photo of the unique case finish for those who've not seen a close up.


Thanks for the close up pic. Not sure I'm a fan of the distressed finish, but I love that blue dial.... Steve T


----------



## demPho (Sep 11, 2021)

I’m very pleased with my choice on the 35. I felt compelled to go Hamilton because you’re kind of supposed to? Right? Maybe one day. After handling the hammy, I’m just thrilled with the Seiko. Here it is on factory tan, green, and leather. 


























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LongHollow (Sep 19, 2021)

rockdc said:


> anyone have a pic of the SRPG35 on a bracelet? I'm torn between this watch and the SRPE63...... Steve T


The SRPG27 would be a close resemblance to the 35 on a bracelet. 









SRPG27


Seiko 5 Sports CollectionInspired by vintage field/military styleAutomatic with manual winding capability21,600 vibrations per hourPower reserve: approximately 41 hours24 jewelsBlack dialDay/date calendarLuminous hands and markersRed-orange tipped second handScrewdown see-through casebackCase...




seikousa.com


----------



## rockdc (Jun 17, 2010)

SRPG35 might be my next watch. Need a flat crystal and low profile back though..... Steve T


----------



## rockdc (Jun 17, 2010)

intrigued by the SRPG39 though..... I'd love to see the distressed finish case in person..... Steve T


----------



## demPho (Sep 11, 2021)

rockdc said:


> SRPG35 might be my next watch. Need a flat crystal and low profile back though..... Steve T


Agreed, primarily about the low profile back. As precarious as the domed crystal is, I think it adds to some of the charm and differentiates from the likes of the Hamilton. She is a bit thicc though. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tiagodvt (Sep 20, 2021)

rockdc said:


> anyone have a pic of the SRPG35 on a bracelet? I'm torn between this watch and the SRPE63...... Steve T


Wouldn't work well due to the finishing on the case - wouldn't match the bracelet. But the SRPEs StrapCode bracelet fits pretty well - I posted it here before (on the 27 model)


----------



## rockdc (Jun 17, 2010)

tiagodvt said:


> Wouldn't work well due to the finishing on the case - wouldn't match the bracelet. But the SRPEs StrapCode bracelet fits pretty well - I posted it here before (on the 27 model)


probably not.... I figure someone here must have tried it though ..... Steve T


----------



## rockdc (Jun 17, 2010)

demPho said:


> Agreed, primarily about the low profile back. As precarious as the domed crystal is, I think it adds to some of the charm and differentiates from the likes of the Hamilton. She is a bit thicc though.


I just really like the flat crystal on my SKX031 and SKX033s. The domed crystal seems to me like scratches waiting to happen....... Steve T


----------



## rockdc (Jun 17, 2010)

when I do get the SRPG35, I'll try the swap and post my impressions and some pics..... Steve T


----------



## rockdc (Jun 17, 2010)

and, as far as the (thicker) display back goes; how many actually use it? Steve T


----------



## tiagodvt (Sep 20, 2021)

rockdc said:


> and, as far as the (thicker) display back goes; how many actually use it? Steve T


Pretty much everyone uses it, I'd say most don't swap it. I'm ok with it and the domed crystal - don't feel that it is too tall


----------



## rockdc (Jun 17, 2010)

when I say use it, I mean look at it.... Steve T


----------



## rockdc (Jun 17, 2010)

are the hands more gold on the SRPG39 than on the SRPG35? Steve T


----------



## tiagodvt (Sep 20, 2021)

rockdc said:


> are the hands more gold on the SRPG39 than on the SRPG35? Steve T


they are gold on the 39, silver on the 35. So yes.


----------



## demPho (Sep 11, 2021)

The 35 has patinated hands so the lume comes off a bit on the tan side in the light. The hands themselves are silver. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockdc (Jun 17, 2010)

tiagodvt said:


> they are gold on the 39, silver on the 35. So yes.


Thanks! I think the gold on the 39 is too gaudy for me; I'm leaning toward the 35... Steve T


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SRPG39/SBSA119


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SRPG35/SBSA117


----------



## demPho (Sep 11, 2021)

gshock626 said:


> SRPG35/SBSA117


Good looking strap and beautiful lighting!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottjal (Nov 1, 2006)

What is the band size on this? 18 or 20mm maybe?


----------



## tiagodvt (Sep 20, 2021)

scottjal said:


> What is the band size on this? 18 or 20mm maybe?


20 mm lug width


----------



## mariosimas (Jul 16, 2010)

My SRPG39K1 says hello


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

gshock626 said:


> SRPG35/SBSA117


Looks so good on that strap. Remind me again which strap that is?


Sent from a van down by the river…


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Bloom said:


> Looks so good on that strap. Remind me again which strap that is?
> 
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river…


It’s the Geckota Winstone (MKII) Racing Leather from WatchGecko.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

gshock626 said:


> It’s the Geckota Winstone (MKII) Racing Leather from WatchGecko.


Thanks much!!


Sent from a van down by the river…


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2011)

SeikoUSA just restocked the rspg35 (tan) and Macys has it for c.$202/ delivered. The Macys description says 3 year warranty.. Also nice to exchange right down the street until January 31, 2021.


----------



## demPho (Sep 11, 2021)

Been wearing this one more and more. Enjoying the break from bracelets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

For those of you who find the stock bracelet having only 2 micro adjustment holes not enough to give a good fit, I installed this extender with 4 holes. I now have a perfect fit and plenty of room to expand should my wrist swells in the heat. The extender also blends in well with the existing buckle. Just wanted to share.


----------



## tiagodvt (Sep 20, 2021)

KoolKat said:


> For those of you who find the stock bracelet having only 2 micro adjustment holes not enough to give a good fit, I installed this extender with 4 holes. I now have a perfect fit and plenty of room to expand should my wrist swells in the heat. The extender also blends in well with the existing buckle. Just wanted to share.
> 
> View attachment 16286961
> 
> View attachment 16286960


Well, thanks for sharing but it doesn't look good to me. You can just get a different clasp, even milled/machined ones with 4 or 6 holes - plenty around eBay or Ali for cheap. But if you're happy with it, good. Keep rocking it.


----------



## dayla (Dec 16, 2021)

This may have been answered already, but is the dial standard sizes at 28.5mm?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

i'm very nearly 100% sold on one of these. i have a bunch of amazon gift cards to burn. likely between the SRPG27 and 29, the blue or the black.

it'd be great to get a brushed/satin case one, but from what i can tell there isn't a bracelet model in the satin; only the ones with polished sides. and the blue dial looks a little bit more fun here. might be thinking about it for another week.

edit: lies, it's ordered. the blue. lol!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

anyone remember that semi-forgotten field watch generation that came out to 'replace' the SNZGs? they were the earlier 4R field watch; i think they came on Natos; the one i remember most was the hideous lime green accented one. but they were out for a little while and didn't seem to get super popular here.


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

timetellinnoob said:


> anyone remember that semi-forgotten field watch generation that came out to 'replace' the SNZGs? they were the earlier 4R field watch; i think they came on Natos; the one i remember most was the hideous lime green accented one. but they were out for a little while and didn't seem to get super popular here.


Don't remember that but I like the case layout and the crown size. That would make a superb modding base.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

here's a headscratcher..... i'm watching a youtube review of the SRPG29, a review just posted in October, and the guy is showing the caseback. the serial is _very_ clearly 508###.

we all know the Seiko date code decoding; 1st number is year, 2nd number is month. i.e. "4D####" on a new watch you buy in 2015 would mean it was made December 2014; or if it's a watch you bought in ~2004 or 2005 with "38####" it would be an August 2003 watch... more etc my two SKX's bought new in late 2010 and early 2011 are "08" and "0N".

how can these new SRPG field watches be starting with "50"; when these watches new in 2021 are made _nowhere near _a year ending in 5? and the 0 should be O if it were to be an October watch, as far as the evidence of my own Seiko collection tells me. but I think even an 0O SN might be too early for these to have been built (as didn't they first come out this past summer?)

i'm assuming it's not a fake for various reasons, so i'm really wondering how this "50" serial makes any sense, unless Seiko changed up the way they do SN's very recently? even the rest of the SN on the watch wouldn't make any sense indicating it was made in late 2020 or early 2021...

edit: or am i just crazy?









edit again: watching another review, this time an SBSA111/SRPG27, from July 2021; caseback shows another 508### SN.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Mine showed up; amazing dial!

also is a 508### serial watch, haha. i wonder when it was made!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## ronster68 (May 26, 2021)

demPho said:


> I’m very pleased with my choice on the 35. I felt compelled to go Hamilton because you’re kind of supposed to? Right? Maybe one day. After handling the hammy, I’m just thrilled with the Seiko. Here it is on factory tan, green, and leather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am thinking about getting the 35. 39mm would be the smallest I've worn in a watch. I have a 7.75 in wrist.

What size is your wrist? Looks like it wears well. And it looks really good on the green strap!


----------



## demPho (Sep 11, 2021)

ronster68 said:


> I am thinking about getting the 35. 39mm would be the smallest I've worn in a watch. I have a 7.75 in wrist.
> 
> What size is your wrist? Looks like it wears well. And it looks really good on the green strap!


At the time, this was the smallest I had gone too. VERY versatile piece and I enjoy it very much. My wrist is right at 7.75 too and for the field style, I think it wears great! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

The more I wear this piece, the more I like it. Right size, nice dial, high legibilty, drilled lugs, affordable price. This is a versatile beater that I can take it with me comfortably just about anywhere. And no misaligned bezel  ! Seiko does it right this time.


----------



## ronster68 (May 26, 2021)

demPho said:


> At the time, this was the smallest I had gone too. VERY versatile piece and I enjoy it very much. My wrist is right at 7.75 too and for the field style, I think it wears great!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for the quick reply! I think gonna go for it👍


----------



## ronster68 (May 26, 2021)

Grabbed the SRPG35. It looks great despite a smaller size than I usually where!


----------



## applejuice (12 mo ago)

Hi guys, im new here, been reading this thread for months before deciding to pull this trigger and bough SRPG27 2months back. I'm quite satisfied with the quality and looks of the watch. I kept good care of it knowing that the hardlex crystal is prone to scratches. However, after one minor bump yesterday, the crystal scratched .I expected this, but did not prepare to be as soon as this.

So I've order the sapphire replacement from Monsterwatch. The problem is, after researching online, I did not found any watch repair shop that could replace the crystal for me in an affordable price (i live in Malaysia). I then decided to do it my self, already ordered the crystal press online. 

The problem is there is no tutorial video of replacing the SRPG crystal available online, is it the same with replacing SRPE / SKX crystal? If anyone have the experience, gladly appreciate it if you can share it here. Thanks


----------



## Colin Len (Aug 26, 2021)

Ouch! I’ve actually been very surprised at the durability of mine. I’d managed to bang the crystal on a few different things and it still looks brand new.


----------



## applejuice (12 mo ago)

Colin Len said:


> Ouch! I’ve actually been very surprised at the durability of mine. I’d managed to bang the crystal on a few different things and it still looks brand new.


At first, Im quite surprised with durability too, accidently bumped it few times without a problem. But yesterday, it was just a minor bump on the side of the table, the kind of bump that I did not expect to scratch it (I dont even bother to check it afterward).


----------



## Sc300Es (Mar 13, 2019)

applejuice said:


> At first, Im quite surprised with durability too, accidently bumped it few times without a problem. But yesterday, it was just a minor bump on the side of the table, the kind of bump that I did not expect to scratch it (I dont even bother to check it afterward).


or you can just ignore it and soon you won't even care about it.

Anyway, it can't be much different than this.


----------



## joayers65 (Mar 10, 2006)

applejuice said:


> The problem is there is no tutorial video of replacing the SRPG crystal available online, is it the same with replacing SRPE / SKX crystal? If anyone have the experience, gladly appreciate it if you can share it here. Thanks



The process is like the SRPE watches. The bezel is pressed in with a gasket. When removing the crystal, you should support the bezel to prevent it from coming out at the same time. If you accidently remove the bezel with the crystal, install the bezel first, then the crystal.
Look for a video showing how to install a fluted bezel on the SRPE. Maybe from LIW or Nomoki


----------



## applejuice (12 mo ago)

Thanks guys, i'll make an update once i've installed the sapphire glass, currently still waiting for it to arrive


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBSA117/SRPG35


----------



## applejuice (12 mo ago)

I've manage to install the sapphire crystal guys. It kinda give a watch a different vibe in a positive way. Might be the AR coating, im not really sure. Quite satisfied with the result and spend 15minutes trying to snap a hodinke-esque picture of it.😅. Thanks for the guidance 😊


----------



## dognmoon (12 mo ago)

timetellinnoob said:


> Mine showed up; amazing dial!
> 
> also is a 508### serial watch, haha. i wonder when it was made!
> 
> ...


I’m new-ish at this.1) is this one that ships on a bracelet? 2) If so, which model is this one?

I just ordered the limited Worn & Wound version, but the cleanliness of this one is so slick.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

dognmoon said:


> I’m new-ish at this.1) is this one that ships on a bracelet? 2) If so, which model is this one?
> 
> I just ordered the limited Worn & Wound version, but the cleanliness of this one is so slick.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


yep, the blue one comes on the bracelet. it's the SRPG29. i just have so many straps i had to put it through the strap wringer for a couple weeks, haha.


----------



## arolex (Feb 12, 2017)

maxspurs said:


> more pics..


Nice Nato straps.


----------



## dognmoon (12 mo ago)

timetellinnoob said:


> yep, the blue one comes on the bracelet. it's the SRPG29. i just have so many straps i had to put it through the strap wringer for a couple weeks, haha.


I wanna pull the trigger on this one, but I need to pump the brakes a bit. I just received the Solar Chrono "Seitona" a couple of weeks ago, ordered the Worn & Wound 10th Anniversary edition last week, and hit the preorder for a Unimatic limited run yesterday. None of them will break the bank, but I'm getting to that place where I've got stuff coming in more quickly than I can enjoy it. _*YOU DON'T HAVE TO BUY THEM ALL AT ONCE*_, I keep telling myself. 

Although, jumping on limited editions seems like the right place to be impulsive. Having said that, I still haven't unboxed the John Mayer Casio G-Shock I got from Hodinkee at the new year.


----------



## Skahung (12 mo ago)

Kind of boring, looks exactly like the older model…I get it, its “Military” style but they all look the same.


----------



## timmat (Jan 4, 2022)

Question for the srpg owners - Anyone have any luck with an aftermarket bracelet? I really like my srpg29 on bracelet, but unfortunately only having two micro-adjusters is an issue. Add another link, go to smallest setting, too sloppy. Link out, biggest setting, just a bit too tight. Or even an aftermarket clasp to use with the OEM bracelet would be fine. Curious if anyone has had success with either? Not interested in going to a strap for now. Thanks.


----------



## tiagodvt (Sep 20, 2021)

timmat said:


> Question for the srpg owners - Anyone have any luck with an aftermarket bracelet? I really like my srpg29 on bracelet, but unfortunately only having two micro-adjusters is an issue. Add another link, go to smallest setting, too sloppy. Link out, biggest setting, just a bit too tight. Or even an aftermarket clasp to use with the OEM bracelet would be fine. Curious if anyone has had success with either? Not interested in going to a strap for now. Thanks.


I use a StrapCode bracelet, made for the 40mm "DressKX". I have posted it on this thread, just search for it if you want to see it. It is not a perfect fit on the underside but it works for me, fits snug! There aren't any aftermarket bracelets made specifically for this model.

If you want to try just changing the clasp, you can use any 18mm clasp. There are milled cheap ones on AliExpress with 5 micro adjustments, less than 10 bucks.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

timmat said:


> Question for the srpg owners - Anyone have any luck with an aftermarket bracelet? I really like my srpg29 on bracelet, but unfortunately only having two micro-adjusters is an issue. Add another link, go to smallest setting, too sloppy. Link out, biggest setting, just a bit too tight. Or even an aftermarket clasp to use with the OEM bracelet would be fine. Curious if anyone has had success with either? Not interested in going to a strap for now. Thanks.


Plenty available, all you need is one with middle link measuring 10mm (or slightly less) and you can use with existing SRPG end links. I got a nice heavy oyster style from seller Bandfever off the bay and love it - clasp is nice double lock type too, lots of micro adjusts, and it's going for bout $20. !!


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

Deleted by user.


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

Found the black face/metal band version (27) at an AD today. I didn’t realize the applied numbers are silver and not white. Seemed to make the watch a tad harder to read.

Also saw the dark brown and the blue/gold color versions at Macys. The dark brown has a darker case that I feel makes it less versatile. The blue/gold has a light case and is gorgeous. I shy away from gold and it’s a tad flashy for me, but really nice.

The version with the patina/tan lume (35) speaks to me as a pure field watch, but I’m not sure about spending $200+ on a watch that can’t be a GADA for me. Tan lume and blasted case mean it would be casual only for me.

No decision yet - very tempting.

Here’s a photo from this thread (not my photo) of how the silver numbers can be hard to read. In many photos, including on the Seiko site, the numerals look white. Apologies if I shouldn’t have borrowed the image - just let me know and I’ll delete it.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

GregB said:


> Found the black face/metal band version (27) at an AD today. I didn’t realize the applied numbers are silver and not white. Seemed to make the watch a tad harder to read.
> 
> Also saw the dark brown and the blue/gold color versions at Macys. The dark brown has a darker case that I feel makes it less versatile. The blue/gold has a light case and is gorgeous. I shy away from gold and it’s a tad flashy for me, but really nice.
> 
> ...


Heh - No apologies needed (my pic ^)! Actually, love the way the numerals go from silvery to gold, etc. on this one.


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

Hale - how is the legibility? In the pic above, looks dodgy, but maybe that’s atypical?


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

GregB said:


> Hale - how is the legibility? In the pic above, looks dodgy, but maybe that’s atypical?


Depending on how light strikes numerals they may go from "silver" to "gold" but always very legible IMO. Fact they are raised also makes for better legibility too. Very impressed with Seiko's execution on this dial👍


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

Picked up the SRPG27 today! Got 25% off from AD and decided to pull the trigger. It’s already “disappearing” on my wrist, which is a very good thing.


----------



## hadput (Aug 4, 2020)

Here is mine


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

Had it less than a day, but so far so good. Accuracy is +3 sec and I’m liking the vibe of the watch. I feel connected to the casual/outdoor side of me yet it’s constrained and refined enough (not huge, not flashy, not a dive watch) that I would feel totally comfortable wearing with a suit. I’m even perfectly happy to wear it on its stock metal strap, which for me was easily sized (not true with other Seikos I’ve had but this one happens to work).

For these reasons, I’m also appreciating the silver numerals. One reviewer noted that the silver numerals let it dress up better and so far I agree. In lower light, like what I would expect at a nice restaurant, the numerals fade leaving a classically sized and proportioned watch with a black face and just hands and non-numeric hour markers. Very cool and with the substantial (but not at all too large) hands, it is always easy to read.

I wonder if this is a similar magic that the Rolex Explorer has? It’s looking like this could be a fabulous GADA watch for me. And at $200 and with 100m water resistance, I won’t feel any need to baby it or hesitate to wear it in any outdoor situation.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

GregB said:


> Had it less than a day, but so far so good. Accuracy is +3 sec and I’m liking the vibe of the watch. I feel connected to the casual/outdoor side of me yet it’s constrained and refined enough (not huge, not flashy, not a dive watch) that I would feel totally comfortable wearing with a suit. I’m even perfectly happy to wear it on its stock metal strap, which for me was easily sized (not true with other Seikos I’ve had but this one happens to work).
> 
> For these reasons, I’m also appreciating the silver numerals. One reviewer noted that the silver numerals let it dress up better and so far I agree. In lower light, like what I would expect at a nice restaurant, the numerals fade leaving a classically sized and proportioned watch with a black face and just hands and non-numeric hour markers. Very cool and with the substantial (but not at all too large) hands, it is always easy to read.
> 
> I wonder if this is a similar magic that the Rolex Explorer has? It’s looking like this could be a fabulous GADA watch for me. And at $200 and with 100m water resistance, I won’t feel any need to baby it or hesitate to wear it in any outdoor situation.


Sounds like you truly "get it". Seiko clearly shows with this series how they're capable of offering tremendously well crafted/designed pieces, at supremely affordable prices to the masses. Something they may have drifted from in recent years, but not in this particular case.


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

The watch really feels above it’s price point. I had a SARB35 (6R movement though) and I’ve owned Rolex and Omega watches among others and this Seiko looks and feels solid. 

This one feels like it has the true DNA of a tool watch - tough as nails and truly affordable - while dressing up or down just fine. A killer piece.


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

Just picked up the SRPG39 with the blue fade dial and distressed case. Waiting for delivery…


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

I have this currently up for sale….maybe not??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

SPRG39 arrived. Got it for a steal, will make a great daily beater (that’s not a dive watch 😂) and looks great (to me anyways). Love it!


----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)

gshock626 said:


> SRPG35/SBSA117


That’s pretty


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## polszki (Jul 24, 2014)

Hej guys, quick question. Can I get a slimmer case back for srpg35k1? If so where? Don't see the point of the see through one and would be happy to make the watch a bit slimmer. Thx


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

polszki said:


> Hej guys, quick question. Can I get a slimmer case back for srpg35k1? If so where? Don't see the point of the see through one and would be happy to make the watch a bit slimmer. Thx


Bumping that question as it is a good one!


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Kohls has this for $187 this weekend ..not sure if its a good price or not. I was at the store looking to waste my wife's "KOHL CASH" before it expired and ran into this ...bought it on the spot (had to get rep to order online since my local store didnt have it). Paid around $140 or so out of pocket. I owned the 1st gen military for several years as a beater in my early watch life so stoked to get the new gen. Will have to give my sub a needed break !






Seiko Men's 5 Sports Stainless Steel Black Dial Watch - SRPG35


Add a sporty, yet stylish touch to your look with this handsome men's Seiko automatic watch.




www.kohls.com


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice! I got a 40% Kohls coupon and the watch is showing $140. Good deal.


----------



## Buck Webster (Feb 8, 2021)

I just got my new SRPG27 (black dial with bracelet). What I'm finding here is that they really worked "plays with light" into this design. It's got so much interesting reflectivity with the brushed indicator bezels, brushed numbers, brushed hands. It really lights up as you move it around. Then the interesting light from the two surfaces of the crystal. It's just a very dynamic and interesting watch to gaze at in various lights and from different angles. It really hits a sweet spot when going for a Khaki-like field design. I'm kind of in love with this thing.


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

Buck Webster said:


> I just got my new SRPG27 (black dial with bracelet). What I'm finding here is that they really worked "plays with light" into this design. It's got so much interesting reflectivity with the brushed indicator bezels, brushed numbers, brushed hands. It really lights up as you move it around. Then the interesting light from the two surfaces of the crystal. It's just a very dynamic and interesting watch to gaze at in various lights and from different angles. It really hits a sweet spot when going for a Khaki-like field design. I'm kind of in love with this thing.


Post some pics


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

Still love this watch!


----------



## Buck Webster (Feb 8, 2021)

Subzero46 said:


> Post some pics


I'll grab more in some interesting light.


----------



## Buck Webster (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)

shame there is no white dial variant.....


----------



## Buck Webster (Feb 8, 2021)

Bracelet off and trying the new leather strap.


----------



## FTMAN (8 mo ago)

I used it to time a pizza bake


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## moto200 (3 mo ago)

picked up the srpg 27 first since it had the bracelet. after looking at it for a few days, i went back to the shop. i had to get the 35 with the cream strap. the clarity of the numbers was just too good to look at that i had to have it. at its pricepoint, why not, right?

for those who have had the srpg awhile, how would you fix minor scratches on them? be it bumps, or on the inside when changing straps. 

i was able to purchase some round screen protectors for it, to keep the hardlex from scratches. for those who are interested in installing some too, 32mm diameter fits perfectly. you wont even know its there.


----------



## moto200 (3 mo ago)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## moto200 (3 mo ago)

srpg35 on tokielab bracelet. color doesnt quite match, but not bad. it isnt as jiggly as the srpg27 bracelet. much better quality.


----------



## FTMAN (8 mo ago)

Have you ever bought your wife a watch, but you really bought it for yourself??? This is one of those watches for me 😜


----------



## Buck Webster (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## OotOot (1 mo ago)

Really love the look of these watches, but the day window throws the dial off for me  wish it was just the date.


----------



## BeingHuman (6 mo ago)

Merv said:


> View attachment 16033759
> 
> 
> View attachment 16033760
> ...


Love the colour combo with the strap. What colour is that strap? Looks like english tan to me but i wasn't sure.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

OotOot said:


> Really love the look of these watches, but the day window throws the dial off for me  wish it was just the date.


A date would throw it off as well as it eats into the hour numerals. Only a no-date would make the dial look great.


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Subzero46 said:


> View attachment 17130667


The new version of the military Seiko 5 is nice, but the finish of the case and the dial is better in the previous version; it is my opinion;
Regards!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------

